# Sounds of the Universe



## DEElekgolo (Aug 7, 2009)

Made some album art for a friend of mines that makes music.





http://deelekgolo.deviantart.com/art/Sound...IGGER-132304176
Extremely High res.


----------



## Jaems (Aug 7, 2009)

I commented on your DA.


----------



## Seven (Aug 8, 2009)

Fuck yeah, Depeche Mode. You know that's the name of their newest album, yeah?


----------



## Splych (Aug 8, 2009)

That's pretty awesome. I like the album art ^^


----------

